# Got about 500 keepers tonight and kept em all



## DAVELEE (Apr 19, 2004)

just kidding my youngest daughter and I picked about a gallon and a half of wild blackberries tonight.. mommas going to make jelly and ice cream topping tomorrow.
if you haven't had a blackberry sundae you haven't lived


----------



## Rod727 (Jul 5, 2015)

Well done sir...


----------



## Lil Crappy (Jun 1, 2020)

DAVELEE said:


> just kidding my youngest daughter and I picked about a gallon and a half of wild blackberries tonight.. mommas going to make jelly and ice cream topping tomorrow.
> if you haven't had a blackberry sundae you haven't lived
> View attachment 367511


Cobbler!


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Lil Crappy said:


> Cobbler!


Oh man, I have to get out & check my spot. I'm NE Ohio. Summer is flying by.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Seems early for NE...my red raspberries (June bearers) are just finishing up...seems like everything a bit behind?? Still, I'll have to check out a patch of blackberries up the road.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

This thread reminded me of the thime two of my friends and I were picking berries near a trout stream when we stepped into a bee's nest. What a time that was! Three grown me running up an abandon railroad bed trying to keep from falling and breaking their fly rods. No more berry picking for me!! 
.


----------



## BruceT (Jun 14, 2013)

LOL, I have blackberry shortcake on the menu tonight.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Blackberry Milkshake..........


----------



## DAVELEE (Apr 19, 2004)

just an update went back to my blackberry patch and got another gallon and while there are still plenty of red berries a lot of the bigger berries are starting to ferment in the heat .. I took a rake to pull down some of the taller canes only to find those big berries on top were rotten.


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Me & my dog took off early this morning to look for chanterelles . Found none , a few oysters. Drove to the blackberry spot & they are still red. Portage Co. Lots of berries but another week maybe. Behind schedule for here.


----------



## Lundfun (Oct 26, 2013)

Try putting some jalapeno's in with the jelly, sort of get the sweet/spicy thing going on. I make strawberry/jalapeno jelly and it's great.


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

Great year for blackberries in the Ohio valley. We have picked over 7 gallon from our thornless varieties.


----------



## TOS (Sep 3, 2014)

I get about a quart every other day but they're huge. My wife is very good at cobbler and other baked goods. Hell all cooking for that matter. Saturxay though she got some grands biscuits and smashed a pocket in the middle. Made a blueberry filling, dumped it on those biscuits. Baked and then made a powdered sugar drizzle. The best. To make this a fishing post im gonna go fishing tomorrow.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

DAVELEE said:


> just kidding my youngest daughter and I picked about a gallon and a half of wild blackberries tonight.. mommas going to make jelly and ice cream topping tomorrow.
> if you haven't had a blackberry sundae you haven't lived
> View attachment 367511


what kind of guy would I be if I didn't have you make one of those Blackberry sundae just to make sure that the berries aren't poisonous Yes I would do that for you lol


----------



## zooks (Feb 4, 2011)

So berry picking was good. But how are the chiggers these days?


----------

